# Northern Lights Retrievers Minnesota



## JoshNy (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello, 
Has anyone worked with this breeder before?
Northern Lights Retrievers in Minnesota
Northern Lights Retrievers

They seem to have all 4 clearances on their dogs and look reputable.

Thanks


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I only live 100miles from Erskine and I have never heard of them. They may have their clearances but I dont see anything that indicates they show or compete with these dogs. I dont like the paypal button it is like they dont care where their pups go as long as they sell them. That is just my opinion tho.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldn't.


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

They are showing their next litter of Jori and OZ to be born in September.

I would check out the clearances of both dogs on their website.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I just looked at the Jori/Oz breeding they are both Ichthyosis AFFECTED! That means that any of the puppies have at least a 25% chance of having a severe problem. I personally don't think 2 affected dogs should be bred to each other. Why would they do this? Actually all 3 of their dogs old enough to breed are affected.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Alaska7133 said:


> I just looked at the Jori/Oz breeding they are both Ichthyosis AFFECTED! That means that any of the puppies have at least a 25% chance of having a severe problem. I personally don't think 2 affected dogs should be bred to each other. Why would they do this? Actually all 3 of their dogs old enough to breed are affected.


Actually, Affected to Affected produces all Affected (assuming it is a simple recessive, acting on its own). Not something I would take a chance on, and my own views on icthy are not black and white. Even if both dogs are genotypically affected and not phenotypically affected (I know this happens in North American lines but I'm not sure about European/English), I would not take the chance that this would hold true for their puppies. Plus, I believe that one of the parents has Grade 1 elbow dysplasia.

And their claimso on health differences between "English" and "American" are ludicrous.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

No, if both parents are genetically Ichthyosis affected, then it is 100% that the pups will also be genetically ichthyosis affected. The only copy of this gene that they can get from each parent is a carrier gene, and a carrier gene from each parent=affected. We do not yet have enough data to determine whether there is a greater degree of severity in outbreaks by breeding affected to affected, so how they will express the disease (hardly noticeable at one end of the spectrum to full on scaling and greasy coat and secondary skin infections at the other) cannot be predicted.

Seems nuts to do this breeding since they have gone to the trouble of doing all the tests and sharing the results. How about going out to a boy owned by another breeder who is clear, maybe, as a simple solution!!!?! (Hmmm, maybe because of the other red flags on their site, and apparent lack of involvement in activities to prove their dogs qualities, reputable folks with English lines would not allow them to use their clear boys!!)

The other reason I would be running the other direction is that on their page about "English Golden Retrievers" they repeat the nonsense that "English Goldens" are healthier (in particular the cancer nonsense--both of the dogs I have lost to cancer have been of lines based entirely on English and European breeding!), and perpetuate the nonsense that the slight variations in the KC standard and the AKC and CKC standards are dramatic differences. The reasoning behind the qualities they ascribe to each is frankly nonsensical! 

I would be taking a big pass on this one. Run the other direction!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> I just looked at the Jori/Oz breeding they are both Ichthyosis AFFECTED! That means that any of the puppies have at least a 25% chance of having a severe problem. I personally don't think 2 affected dogs should be bred to each other. *Why would they do this?* Actually all 3 of their dogs old enough to breed are affected.


One simple reason MONEY!

Face it, most of John Q Public is absolutley clueless about how to look for a puppy. The white golden is todays fad and many people want one. Just look at the number of threads about "looking for an english cream on this site. :uhoh:

These folks are breeding basically for color, everything else is secondary. These people prey upon a uneducated unsuspecting public. They know that White dogs are all the rage right now and they're providing them a white puppy. Only later when the health problems start to show up will the buyers realize they've been taken to the cleaners.


----------



## JoshNy (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies all. 

I am actually not looking for a white Golden, but just looking at all breeders somewhat close to me (southeast SD).


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

There are many good breeders in MN and Wisconsin. What are you planning on doing with the dog? Are you interested in showing or competing or just looking for a good family dog?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

For $1400 you should be able to get a dog from a reputable breeder. I know how badly you want a puppy. I hope you and your wife can work it out and get one that is reputable and within your budget. I saw the story on your beloved Gabby and how she had terrible seizures.  Please don't get a pup from this breeder. I don't want you to suffer heartbreak a second time.


----------



## JoshNy (Feb 9, 2009)

Just a good family dog. Might go pheasant hunting once or twice a year but that's it. Not really interested in showing or competitions.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Leslie B here on the forum is in Wisconsin. Her kennel is Maplehills. I believe she has pups now, and to my knowledge the dogs have their clearances and they are verifiable in OFA.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Leslie may not have any left. 

Top Flight in WI just bred two litters. Hopefully at least one will take. The Tango and Maynard litter will be really nice if it takes.


----------

